# Welche Gaming-maus und Board



## skubedo (14. Juni 2012)

Hi,

 ich möchte mir diese Teile neu zulegen,spiele sehr gerne WoT,habe aber schon gemerkt,das es große Unterschiede bei der Bedienung gibt welche beiden Sachen könnt Ihr mir empfehlen

Danke im voraus


----------



## DarkMo (14. Juni 2012)

bitte was? ^^ standard maus und standard tasta langen vorn und hinten, wenns um wot geht


----------



## Bambusbar (14. Juni 2012)

Board?
Mainboard? Oo


----------



## sh4sta (14. Juni 2012)

Für diese Art von Threads, gibt es doch die passenden Unterforen Siehe hier ---> Eingabegeräte und Peripherie


----------

